# Whom are worse dark eldar or slaanesh followers



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

need this for a fanfic of mine whom do you think is the most dperaved


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

the cult of slaanesh follow a creature born of the dark eldars lusts and passions... so the question becomes whats stronger, the dark eldar who spawned slaanesh, or slaanesh.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Well. I think Dark Eldar are just a bunch of Meth using Rapist. But then again as a Emperor's Children player i suppose were not all that different


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Dark Eldar pursue wanton acts of torture and violence to feed their selves. The followers of Slaanesh pursue any and all sensation be it good or bad.


So really, your odds of survival are a bit higher with the dark eldar, but that isn't exactly a good thing.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Speaking in generalities, which we must given the scope of the question, they are on par with one another. 

The Dark Eldar still maintain a similar culture and act in a similar manner of their Old Empire predecessors; the ones who spawned Slaanesh. Whilst Slaaneshi devotees perpetuate that culture and behaviour themselves by consciously worshipping the Dark Prince.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Dark elder do what they do because they need to, slasheshi cultists do it because they want to.

To me that makes the cult worse.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Dark elder do what they do because they need to, slasheshi cultists do it because they want to.
> 
> To me that makes the cult worse.


But the Dark Eldar don't admit (not even to themselves) that they do it because they need to. They claim they do it because they want to and it is their right to as superior beings. So again, there isn't much to separate the Slaaneshi devotees from the Dark Kin.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

They claim it but inside each of them feels the pull of slaneesh eating their soul daily. They claim what they want but they know the truth really.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Perhaps the OP was wondering which side would be better to be captured alive by?

Of course, in this case, "better" means dying faster, as lingering alive in either force is NOT a good option... Though, in the case of Slaanesh worshippers, you might have a chance to join them. Whereas the only way to "join" the Dark Eldar is if the local Haemonculi decides to use you and your parts for a wrack or grotesque...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Dark Eldarr aren't bad, just incredibly misunderstood


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Hehe this higly depends on the kind of fanfic you are going for.. DE are just Space Elves high on meth and into BDSM.. Slaanesh on the other hand is into anything your little depraved mind can think of and more^^. If you really want to get your creatives juices *hehe* flowing I'd go with Slaanesh.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

so you are saying ryu that if one survives a slaneeshi bit then the dark eldar deprivation won't really scare the person much hell said person might be tainted. Wonder if there is slaneeshi cult that captures dark eldar and has fun with them


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Exactly, pain and pleasure have already become one and the same to them because anyone surviving Slaanesh depravaty has turned to worship or would already be dead.

There are Dark Eldar that worship Slaanesh actually, which makes sense since all of their actions are what grant Slaanesh more power.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

wonder what happens if other dark eldar find out some of there kin are worshiping she who thirsts since the dark eldar are not exactly friendly with the fact slaneesh will eat there souls one day.

as for survivors another scene would be one escapes with his life from a slaanesh cult only to decide to kill/himherself the horrors he witnessed are beyond what he/she can handle theremight some strong enough to endure and return to the emperors light but not all


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Demon of Humanity said:


> wonder what happens if other dark eldar find out some of there kin are worshiping she who thirsts since the dark eldar are not exactly friendly with the fact slaneesh will eat there souls one day.
> 
> as for survivors another scene would be one escapes with his life from a slaanesh cult only to decide to kill/himherself the horrors he witnessed are beyond what he/she can handle theremight some strong enough to endure and return to the emperors light but not all


Even Grey Knights are corrupted by Slaanesh as is described in the latest Daemon codex. Some speculate it could be Draigo himself but there's no definetive evidence that proves that it's him. In other words I believe that anyone that survives a cult of Slaanesh is either going to kill him/herself or kill him/herself:grin:

As for the Dark Eldar Slaaneshi cults, I don't think they are very secretive about it. I'm not an expert on the matter but I believe these cults are openly worshipping Slaanesh and I don't think they really give a f*ck as to what their brethren think of them.

As far as Slaanesh him/her/itself is concerned; everybody is just having a great time^^.

So really it just depends on how depraved you are when it comes to your fanfiction, if you go with the Dark Eldar it'll be dark with only a slim chance of survival. If you go with Slaanesh you can pretty much do whatever the hell you want, the same rules of physics do not necessary apply in other dimensions so go nuts!xD Just know that there's no way back^^.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Even Grey Knights are corrupted by Slaanesh as is described in the latest Daemon codex. Some speculate it could be Draigo himself but there's no definetive evidence that proves that it's him. In other words I believe that anyone that survives a cult of Slaanesh is either going to kill him/herself or kill him/herself:grin:
> 
> As for the Dark Eldar Slaaneshi cults, I don't think they are very secretive about it. I'm not an expert on the matter but I believe these cults are openly worshipping Slaanesh and I don't think they really give a f*ck as to what their brethren think of them.
> 
> As far as Slaanesh him/her/itself is concerned; everybody is just having a great time^^.


There a might be might be few strong to overcome slaanesh predation and temptations. Mostly the temptation since slaanesh gives what fucking imperial creed takes away. This would an elite few however

imperial creed offers venerate emperor work for him till you die and don't ask questions or we will BLAM you.

Slaanesh you wanna fuck go ahead, you wanna get high go ahead, you wanna hang yourself from all parts with hellraiser hooks go ahead, you wanna bathe people or yourself in acid and watch em or yourself melt go ahead, you choke yourself in gas go ahead.

as for kaldors corruption heh i agree its him since no other space marine can simply walk into the warp like that and has a rune sowrd


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Even Grey Knights are corrupted by Slaanesh as is described in the latest Daemon codex. Some speculate it could be Draigo himself but there's no definetive evidence that proves that it's him. In other words I believe that anyone that survives a cult of Slaanesh is either going to kill him/herself or kill him/herself:grin:


There's no definitive evidence that it's a Grey Knight, either. The "Astartes knight" is said to have "silvered armour", "a rune-etched sword", and "a will as strong as silvered adamantium", but there are also plenty of chapters with silver colors and heraldry, including the Doom Eagles and Silver Skulls, and a rune-etched sword might not be out of place in the hands of a bog-standard (I say bog standard...) Librarian or a member of the Relictors chapter. Still, the implications are there for those who connect the dots; take it as you wish.

In answer to the question, and I apologize in advance if anyone's covered it already, but from the victim's point of view, I might say that the Dark Eldar are worse for the body and the servants of Slaanesh worse for the soul, but honestly it varies from Dark Eldar kabal to kabal/wych cult to wych cult/coven to coven and from Slaaneshi warband to warband/cult to cult. Some Haemonculi might wish to pull apart your soul into its individual parts (somehow), while some Slaaneshi cults may wish to subject you to the wonderful new sensation of the wind blowing on your exposed muscles as they tear the skin from your body.

I think the difference is from how Dark Eldar and Slaaneshi warbands treat their captives. As I mentioned, Dark Eldar torture and slavery is for the most part worse for the body than for the soul. From what I've read in the Rogue Trader supplement _The Soul Reaver_, a lot of slaves are condemned to humiliating menial labor and drawn-out fights in a Wych Cult's Coliseum or other fighting pits. Some are 'borrowed' by Haemonculi for their typically horrific experiments, but...

(spoilers for Graham McNeil's _Nightbringer_ ahead)



In Graham McNeil's _Nightbringer_, torture subjects are referred to as _Kyerzak_, translating to "honored one" in Eldar, here used by the Dark Eldar to refer to their victims. They appear to consider it an honor to be subjected to torture at the hands of a Haemonculi. Kasimir de Valtos was captured and subjected to torture at the hands of the Dark Eldar, but later on was found to be in league with Kesharq and his fellows.


Slaaneshi cultists, however, are dangerous to the soul as well as the body - by that, I mean victims are far more susceptible to corruption and heresy in the service of their decadent masters. Slaanesh is a seductive patron, and he takes pride in corrupting the servants of the Emperor and other Chaos Gods. Likewise, his subjects are also often masters of seduction (with the exception of Noise Marines and other Slaaneshi Astartes, and even they have exceptions in their Chaos Lords) and will often seek to cajole captives, friends, etc. into excess and into the arms of the Dark Prince. Captives of a Slaaneshi warband experience not only bodily harm; their very souls are in peril if they give into excess.

These are very general statements, however, and like I said, it varies not only from Dark Eldar to Dark Eldar and from Slaaneshi to Slaaneshi, but from victim to victim. A Ministorum Priest may find capture at the hands of a Slaaneshi warband more daunting than capture by the Dark Eldar, for example, since his very soul as well as his faith is under attack by his captors, while a Space Marine who values his purity of form, however fearless, would generally not enjoy the prospect of being transformed into a hideous, gibbering mutant by a Haemonculus.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I would like to argue you, protoss, that the dark eldar's treatment of their slaves is not dangerous for the soul of their slaves. it is a longer drawn out process, but the souls of slaanesh worshippers or the slaves of the dark eldar both feed to slaanesh in the end of the day, because the dark eldar use the souls of their fallen enemies and their slaves in order to stave off the dark hunger from slaanesh, in this way they also revitalize themselves.

Add to that the dark eldar are a big reason slaanesh exists, so I am fairly certain they would be on par with eachother, if not the DE being superior when it comes to means of torture.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> As for the Dark Eldar Slaaneshi cults, I don't think they are very secretive about it. I'm not an expert on the matter but I believe these cults are openly worshipping Slaanesh and I don't think they really give a f*ck as to what their brethren think of them.


You're wrong on this Ryu. 1) There are no Dark Eldar Slaaneshi cults. There are cults of Slaanesh that include Eldar but those Eldar are no more Dark Eldar than they are Craftworlders. 2) The denizens of the dark city are very anti-Slaanesh, just as they are very anti-psyker. They would view anyone worshiping Slaanesh as being a poser, someone who wishes they could be as cool and depraved as themselves.



The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> I would like to argue you, protoss, that the dark eldar's treatment of their slaves is not dangerous for the soul of their slaves. it is a longer drawn out process, but the souls of slaanesh worshippers or the slaves of the dark eldar both feed to slaanesh in the end of the day, because the dark eldar use the souls of their fallen enemies and their slaves in order to stave off the dark hunger from slaanesh, in this way they also revitalize themselves.


I think Protoss was on the right track in terms of spiritual corruption. You are right in saying that the soul goes to Slaanesh at the end of the day but the difference is that the Dark Eldar are highly unlikley to make you want to willingly give your soul to Slaanesh (at least not directly). There is a level of spiritual corruption in the cults that I don't see being present in Dark Eldar society. That being said I think there's a pretty decent chance of Stockholm Syndrome kicking in amongst the Dark Eldar.


The difference between Slaanesh followers and Dark Eldar can be summed up as follows: Slaanesh worshipers are hedonists with a sadistic streak and narcissistic tendencies; Dark Eldar are sadists with a narcissistic streak and hedonistic tendencies. What this means is that with Slaaneshi cultists the goal is their own pleasure, but with Dark Eldar the goal is to inflict maximum pain. Slaaneshi cultists will hurt you but as a side effect and thus not with the deliberate care and careful attention to detail with which the Dark Eldar will hurt you. Slaaneshi cults will use you, abuse you and discard you quickly, the Dark Eldar will take their time. The things the cultists do to you will be more varied but they'll be over quicker and they will hurt less. I suppose it's an exercise for the reader as to which is worse.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

My bad! Now that I think about it, perhaps I have been confused with Dark Elves in WHFB aargh it's been too long I can't remember! xD


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Depends on your definition of depraved.

The dark eldar are sadists and murderers first and hedonists second. They will inflict as much pain and despair on you as they can for as long as they can. They claim that they do what they do because they want to, not because they need to, but I think it's a bit of both.

The cults of Slaanesh are, in a way, the opposite. They're hedonists first and sadists and murderers second. They're just as likely to force pleasure on you as they are pain, but they'll definitely kill you faster than the Dark Eldar in any case. They do what they do for the glory of Slaanesh and because they want to, and freely admit to both reasons.


----------

